# Авиация > Матчасть >  Эксплуатация Як-130

## Ученик Чкалова

http://news.mail.ru/incident/3889127/
Слава Богу, обошлось, судя по сообщению, без жертв...
Прошу переместить в "Современность" - ошибся.

----------


## CINN

Это, косвенно, говорит о том, что самолёт интенсивно летал...
Т.е. Як-130 есть и он летает.

----------


## kfmut

> Это, косвенно, говорит о том, что самолёт интенсивно летал...
> Т.е. Як-130 есть и он летает.


Разве это главное? Хорошо, что никто не пострадал. Стоит подождать подробностей, может и сильно "боком выйдет" эта катастрофа...

----------


## airframe28

> Разве это главное? Хорошо, что никто не пострадал. Стоит подождать подробностей, может и сильно "боком выйдет" эта катастрофа...


Все-таки не "катастрофа" а "авария" все же живы

----------


## CINN

> Разве это главное? Хорошо, что никто не пострадал.


Разумеется после факта, что никто не пострадал...
Т.е. нелетающие самолёты не падают...

----------


## Холостяк

Что-то не на долго хватило Яка....

----------


## muk33

> Что-то не на долго хватило Яка....


М-да. Интенсивно упал...

----------


## timsz

Какой борт упал?

ЗЫ А почему ветка в "Холодной войне"?

----------


## AC

Липецкий сайт "Город48" дает фамилии пилотов:
http://gorod48.ru/fortuitousness/news-34357.html
"...По некоторым данным, самолет пилотировали полковник авиации Александр Котов и старший лейтенант Евгений Гостев. Оба летчика живы...".

----------


## Pilot

Липецкий сайт не ошибается :) Летчики живы и здоровы :) борт никак не уточняется :( 90 или 93

----------


## AC

> Липецкий сайт не ошибается :) Летчики живы и здоровы :) борт никак не уточняется :( 90 или 93


Вот тут нам пишут, что борт 93-й:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2027165.htm

----------


## muk33

> Липецкий сайт "Город48" дает фамилии пилотов:
> http://gorod48.ru/fortuitousness/news-34357.html
> "...По некоторым данным, самолет пилотировали полковник авиации Александр Котов и старший лейтенант Евгений Гостев. Оба летчика живы...".


Рановато, конечно, старлеев на этот самолет...

----------


## Pilot

да у этих старлеев налет побольше, чем у многих в строевых частях ;) Гостев 1 класс получил

----------


## Антоха

на некоторых других порталах идет информация о том, что один из лётчиков получил повреждение позвоночника... это брехня и провокация! оба лётчика катапультировались нормально и по предварительным оценкам, сделанным ПСГ, не имеют НИКАКИХ явных повреждений.

----------


## muk33

> да у этих старлеев налет побольше, чем у многих в строевых частях ;) Гостев 1 класс получил


Я знаю. Дело не в классе, а в психологии. И форсирование программы не способствует её укреплению. Многие из тех, кто получил в юности первый класс считают что "бога за бороду подержали". У них еще нет того, что летчики-испытатели называют "чувством профессиональной настороженности". Опытная эксплуатация это практически то же, что и войсковые испытания. И к новому самолету надо относиться настороженно. Счастье, что все живы.

----------


## Pilot

Ну Сан Саныч летел с Женей, тот-то не мальчик :)

----------


## Антоха

> да у этих старлеев налет побольше, чем у многих в строевых частях ;) Гостев 1 класс получил


Гостев летел на Як-130 на параде.

----------


## muk33

Мужики, летать может любой летчик на любом самолете, если тот исправно работает. Готовность к неожиданностям - вот что отличает зрелого летчика от молодого. Сан Саныч спас и себя и сидевшего впереди. Честь ему и хвала.

----------


## airframe28

http://forums.airbase.ru/2010/05/t58...st-2.1963.html Маленькие подробности вот тут

----------


## AC

> Вот тут нам пишут, что борт 93-й:
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2027165.htm


Х-м-м-м... А вот тут нам уже пишут, что борт 90-й:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=27147
 :Confused:

----------


## AC

> 22й-из первой нижегородской серийной партии, 29й-это липецкий борт установочной серии.


То есть это уже списанные реальные №№ 22 и 29?.. Не специально сделанные учебные пособия???

----------


## Katarosov

Это вполне летные экземпляры установочной серии. Они близнецы по конструкции и оборудованию.
Тот, который научебном аэродроме живой нормальный борт, на нем ведутся все работы и он способен летать.

----------


## cemichael

На этой неделе велась приемка последних машин выпущенных по ГОЗ-2014

1206 (*61*)
1213 (*68*)
1214 (*69*)
1215 (*70*)

_В настоящий момент в составе Армавирской учебной авиабазы находятся 13 самолетов данного типа. Еще 4 самолета в настоящий момент принимают на заводе специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы авиабазы._

Ток не понятно, в Армавире же должно быть на данный момент 16 машин? Две тройки в том году и две пятерки в этом году + 4 оставшихся = 20 (с 50 по 70).

----------


## wizarden

Не подскажите, улетела последняя партия уже?

----------


## cemichael

> Не подскажите, улетела последняя партия уже?


нет еще. что-то там затянулась приемка. видимо после облетов что-то не понравилось - допиливают.

----------


## cemichael

Как минимум уже восемь машин в высокой степени готовности очередной серии построены - 130.12.01.ххxx

----------


## wizarden

Я так понимаю, после последней четверки в Армавир, следующие на очереди белорусы?

----------


## cemichael

трудно сказать. если смотреть заводские номера Алжирцев, у них они были трехзначные 130.12.1хх.... может кто прояснит про внутренние и экспортные номера? стоит ли по ним судить...

----------


## Гравилётчик

Всё, вродь, приняли.
Авиабазу в Армавире пополнят еще 4 самолета Як-130 - Минобороны РФ / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## wizarden

Эх, знать бы когда погонят...

----------


## Гравилётчик

Сию спускаются в Толмачёво.

----------


## Panda-9

РФ в мае начнет поставки учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 в Бангладеш | РИА Новости

----------


## cemichael

Мне вот не понятно, если Иркут в прошлом году сдал 41 машину в ВВС РФ, на совещании с МО ему увеличили заказ на 50% то есть до 60 машин. А 16 машин в Бангладеш и еще Белоруссам. Это ж сколько машин должен Иркут к концу года сдать, минимум в два раза больше прошлого года. Не верится мне в такую арифметику, кто-то кому-то по ушам ездит.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Лажа. Не пинайте шибко. Лучше уж это, чем вообще ничего.

***

***

***

----------


## Гравилётчик

Парой часов ранее в Толмачёво

***

***

***

----------


## Гравилётчик

Кстати, кто-нибудь в курсе, почему их перегоняют всегда на Э360?

----------


## stream

bmpd - Последняя четверка Як-130 постройки 2014 года идет в Армавир

----------


## cemichael

Первый Як-130 постройки 2015 года (130.11.01-1216) п/п 21.02.2015

----------


## пилотЯКа

на этом эшелоне самый минимальный расход топлива.

----------


## пилотЯКа

Спасибо за фото, которые вы выкладываете

----------


## ОБУ

> Их уже раздали по полкам


А 29-е хоть оставили?

----------


## L39aero

Конечно,уац как раз то место где они и нужны!

----------


## cemichael

Як-130 (130.12.02-0*110*) п/п 18.12.2015

----------


## cemichael

*73* (1220), *79* (1306),  *80* (1307), *77* (1304) ушли на маршрут.

----------


## КАС

_Бортовой № 114_ (22 Декабря 2015 г. Иркутск)

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ОБУ

Интересно, Армавир в следующем году ещё Яки будет получать или ограничится 30 бортами, то в Бэбске какое- то неподдающееся логике число бортов, или в учебных частях иное количество бортов в эскадрилье?

----------


## L39aero

Емнип,штат 16(4 звена)учебная аэ+управление полка

----------


## cemichael

Началась последняя трудовая неделя 2015 года. В годовом плане на ИАЗе значилась постройка 61 самолета и 25 ноября крайний самолет был передан в ЛИП. 
Цифра подтверждается поднятыми и переданными заказчикам машинами:
Як-130 - *30* бортов (*4* - белорусия /71, 72, 73, 74/, *6* - бангладеш /15101-15106/, *12* - ВКС России /57, 58, 71-80/, *8* - Бангладеш не переданы заказчику /15107-15114/)
Су-30СМ - *31* борт (поднято в воздух с 1118 по 1308) (передано: *4* - Казахстан /01, 02, 03, 04/, *5* - МА ВМФ России /38, 39, 40, 41, 42/, *8* - ВКС России Миллерово (03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 11), *2* - ВКС России ГЛИЦ /03, 04/, остались не переданными *12* бортов)

----------


## Katarosov

В управлении полка никогда техники не было.

----------


## cemichael

Три Руслана с завода в Бангладеш сходили груженые, походу все 8 бортов передали заказчику этим годом.

----------


## Djoker

"Толмачёво 13.01.2015"


https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rebucia87/album/234356

----------


## cemichael

> "Толмачёво 13.01.2015"


Прошлогодние 73, 79, 80 и 77.

----------


## Djoker

Журнал Взлёт : Як-130 принят на вооружение ВВС Бангладеш

----------


## Djoker

Пишут, что вылетели... Фото Андрея Семенова:


https://vk.com/wall-77477794_20695

----------


## Avia M

Военные летчики Белоруссии продолжают освоение новейших учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130.
4 и 5 февраля на участке местности, включающем территорию бывшего авиационного полигона «Полесский», будут выполнены практические пуски управляемых ракет класса «воздух-воздух» по светящимся авиационным бомбам (САБ), имитирующим воздушные цели. «Пуски ракет «воздух-воздух» выполняются на самолетах Як-130 впервые и позволят подготовить летный состав к выполнению задач боевого дежурства по ПВО»
Белорусские летчики опробуют пуски ракет "воздух-воздух" на Як-130 - AEX.RU
http://www.aex.ru/news/2016/2/5/149059/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Боевые возможности самолетов Як-130 продолжают наращиваться за счет применения в их составе лазерных дальномеров и бортового комплекса обороны.
Кроме того, в составе Як-130 в качестве опции устанавливается бортовой комплекс обороны "Талисман-НТ", призванный существенно повысить выживаемость самолета при выполнении ударных миссий.

Контейнер разработан конструкторами из Белоруссии и уже сейчас предлагается на экспорт в составе самолетов Як-130", — уточнил собеседник агентства. Представитель корпорации напомнил, что современная авионика Як-130, имеет открытую архитектуру. "Это позволяет интегрировать на борт системы, предложенные самим заказчиком"
Корпорация "Иркут" наращивает боевые возможности самолетов Як-130 - AEX.RU

----------


## Katarosov

Ночной полет парой
https://youtu.be/x-JgvRk51Kc

----------


## cemichael

Як-130 (130.12.02-0*115*) п/п 07.04.2016 ВВС Бангладеш

----------


## Гравилётчик

***

***

----------


## stream

> радиосвязь отказала,стартовое время закончилось,завтра пойдут


ушёл в 10(+4МСК) местного))

----------


## Полешук

У БМПД по теме -




> Четыре новых Як-130 переданы ВКС России
>  83 позиция в рейтинге
> 
> bmpd
> 16 марта, 3:01
> Как сообщают споттеры, 14 марта 2018 года из Иркутска с промежуточной посадкой в аэропортах Толмачево (Новосибирск) и Шагол (Челябинск) к месту службы вылетели четыре новых переданных ВКС России учебно-боевых самолета Як-130. Самолеты постройки Иркутского авиационного завода (ИАЗ) ПАО "Корпорация "Иркут" имеют красные бортовые номера "05", "06", "07" и "08" (предположительные серийные номера с 1404 по 1407) и были облетаны в Иркутске еще летом и осенью 2017 года, однако передача самолетов Як-130 ВКС России не осуществлялась с конца июля 2017 года и возобновилась только теперь. Предположительно, это было связано с проводившимися очередными доработками самолетов этого типа после имевших место сразу двух летных происшествий с Як-130 ВКС в один день 21 июня 2017 года.
> 
> 
> Данные четыре самолета были построены ИАЗ в рамках контракта на поставку ВКС России до конца 2018 года 30 самолетов Як-130, заключенному Министерством обороны России в апреле 2016 года. Первые десять самолетов Як-130 по данному контракту (машины с красными бортовыми номерами с "40" по "49" - серийные номера с 1308 по 1317) были переданы ВКС в октябре-декабре 2016 года и поступили в состав 200-й учебной авиационной базы в Армавире (Краснодарский край), обеспечивающей подготовку восстановленного Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков (КВВАУЛ) имени А. К. Серова. В мае-июле 2017 года в Армавир были переданы еще шесть самолетов Як-130 программы 2017 года с красными бортовыми номерами "50", "100", "01", "02", "03" и "04" (серийные номера, соответственно, 1319, 1320, 1318, 1401, 1402, 1403).
> ...


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3124428.html

Интересно - будут ли ещё контракты на поставки Як-130 в ВКС..?
Ведь текущий в этом году скорее всего таки выполнят.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Эти самолеты уже для Кущевской,уже и новую партию скоро примут.

----------


## Гравилётчик

То-то меня смутила нумерация...

----------


## cemichael

А 01, 02, 03, 04 и с ними ушедшие 50 и 100 кр. Куда ушли в прошлом году?

----------


## FlankeRMan69

ну можно уточнить на месте)спросим

----------


## КАС

34 Сегодня летал с подвесными топливными баками 
(04 апреля 2018 г. Иркутск-2)

----------


## cemichael

Так вот наверное эти пойдут на Кущевку? С новой нумерацией. Летал *1412*.

А оставшиеся 1408-1411 (предположительно 09, 10, 11 и 12 кр) еще по старому адресу в Армавир уйдут как и предыдущие?

----------


## osipov

А что, возможность использования ВКК-15К по части высотно-компенсирующих камер отсутствует на Як-130 ?
(маска КМ-35М , вентиляция и ППК)

----------


## Katarosov

osipov, да.

----------


## osipov

> osipov, да.


То есть только штаны ППК-3-120, костюм ВК-3М и маска КМ-35М от прибора КП-130 на разъеме ОРК-115А ?
Все правильно я понял ?

----------


## Katarosov

ППК, КМ и ЗШ. Остальное высотное оборудование отсутствует.

----------


## osipov

> ППК, КМ и ЗШ. Остальное высотное оборудование отсутствует.


Вентилирующий костюм ВК-3 для терморегулирования тела не предусмотрен ? Теплый воздух на штуцер ВК-ОРК не подается ?

----------


## Katarosov

Нет ни одной фотографии летчика Як-130 в ВК, а также на фото видно, что отсутствует регулировка воздуха для ВК.

----------


## osipov

На первом Як-130Д стоял разъем ОРК-11АУ (КП-52М) и индикатор ИКЖ-П1. Там возможно и была вентиляция, а также наддув ВКК.
Но то был опытный самолет с баллонами.
На серийных как я понял баллонов нет и стоит кислорододобывающая станция ?

----------


## Katarosov

Нет совсем кислородных балонов, только станция.

----------


## cemichael

В ходе проведения планового учебно-тренировочного полета потерпел аварию самолет Як-130 учебной авиабазы Краснодарского высшего авиационного училища летчиков в города Борисоглебске (Воронежская область).

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *В Воронежской области разбился самолет Як-130*
> 
> 
> 12 апреля 2018 г., AEX.RU –  Самолет Як-130 потерпел аварию в Воронежской области в ходе планового учебно-тренировочного полёта, оба летчика катапультировались, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на  департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.
> 
> "Двенадцатого апреля 2018 года около 9 часов 40 минут в ходе проведения планового учебно-тренировочного полёта потерпел аварию самолет Як-130 учебной авиабазы Краснодарского высшего авиационного училища летчиков в города Борисоглебск (Воронежская область)", — говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Отмечается, что командир экипажа доложил о возникновении технической неисправности одного из агрегатов машины, препятствующей продолжению полета. В свою очередь руководитель полётов дал команду на катапультирование.
> 
> ...




Источник - AEX - ссылка.

----------


## cemichael

Як-130 (130.12.03-0*107*) п/п 07.05.2018 ВВС Мьянмы

----------


## КАС

(2021 г. Иркутск)
101

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## osipov

> 


А может лучше скажем сколько произведено М-346 и сколько произошло катастроф на количество произведенных самолетов ?
И сколько выпущено Як-130 - сколько произошло катастроф на это количество выпущенных самолетов. 

Примерно на 90 выпущенных М-346 произошло только 2 катастрофы. С опытными самолетами.
Примерно на 90 выпущенных Як-130 произошло 8 катастроф - почти все с серийными самолетами.
И везде фигурирует отказ КСУ (системы управления). Хотя в РФ и Белоруссии эти машины используются мене интенсивно чем 
в большинстве стран где эксплуатируют М-346. 

Потому напрашивается вывод что М-346 более надежный самолет. По всей видимости те проказы что приводят к катастрофам Як-130 на итальянской машине 
устранены или системы спроектированы/сделаны более надежно. Что с нашим отставанием в элементной базе вполне предсказуемо. Может не только это.

----------


## L39aero

Да вы сэр профессиональный манипулятор. На вскидку, Яков 150 штук(даже чуть больше) летает, 346 штук 80-85.
Это конечно не умаляет косяков с КСУ, которая кстати его роднит с одной машиной, но странным образом там она работает нормально(вы же постоянно интересуетесь матчастью, должны же знать с кем и в чем отличия) , но и циферки прежде чем в свободный полет писать, надо то просматривать.
Да и про менее интенсивно тоже прям завернули. У нас 2 УАПа как раз почти общее число 346ых перекрывают, и как то программу курсанты проходят не сокращенную.

----------


## Avia M

> Як-130 произошло 8 катастроф


У вас информаторы надежные?

----------


## osipov

> У вас информаторы надежные?


с 2006 года по недавнюю в Белоруссии. Это можно посчитать.

----------


## 9K720

> Примерно на 90 выпущенных М-346 произошло только 2 катастрофы. С опытными самолетами.
> Примерно на 90 выпущенных Як-130 произошло 8 катастроф - почти все с серийными самолетами.


Як-130 выпущено около 180 шт серийных.
М-346 выпущено около 80 шт серийных.
Разница в 100 бортов.

На 8 аварий, две потери приходятся на опытовые машины, еще две - столкновение в воздухе (ошибка пилотирования).

----------


## osipov

> Як-130 выпущено около 180 шт серийных.
> М-346 выпущено около 80 шт серийных.
> Разница в 100 бортов.
> 
> На 8 аварий, две потери приходятся на опытовые машины, еще две - столкновение в воздухе (ошибка пилотирования).


Я взял не все количество в обоих случаях а среднее. И в том и в том. Но то что у М-346 аварийность меньше это факт. Но и цена наверно на порядок выше.

----------


## L39aero

Эмм, эт как 180 и 80 среднее 90,а количество происшествий по номиналу общему. Так всякий одиозный бред и делается. Тут вижу, тут не вижу?
в таком случае должно было быть к моменту выпуска 90 бортов у нас 4АП у них к 80ти 2. Вот это другое дело.

----------


## Avia M

> Итого...


Сервисный центр Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации Ростеха расположен на территории учебной базы ВКС России. Он предназначен для обслуживания двигателей АИ-222-25, которые устанавливаются на учебно-боевые самолеты Як-130.
Самолеты Як-130 с двигателем АИ-222-25 эксплуатируются начинающими летчиками, каждый из которых в рамках учебной программы обязан налетать определенное количество часов. За счет этого системы силовой установки вырабатывают установленный ресурс в несколько раз быстрее, чем при обычной эксплуатации. Поэтому АИ-222-25 чаще других двигателей нуждается в обслуживании

https://rostec.ru/media/pressrelease...teley-yak-130/

----------


## Katarosov

А чего это никто про Вьетнам не пишет. Два дня как уже новости.
https://topwar.ru/189138-rossijskie-...=1636997092000

----------


## Rus_Knights

> А чего это никто про Вьетнам не пишет. Два дня как уже новости.
> https://topwar.ru/189138-rossijskie-...=1636997092000


Як-130 - история серий

----------

